# Game 51: Oklahoma City Thunder (38-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (31-19) [3/29]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

can we raise our level of play like we did against the Heat. Can we play defense well enough. Is our team chemistry good enough to take down a cohesive unit like the Thunder. 

Not sure. This is a measuring stick game will tell us alot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Derek Fisher doesn't get a standing ovation I'm driving out to Staples and cutting everyone down with a samurai sword.

I'm talking about some epic Hattori Hanzo type shit...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Biiiiiiiiiig game. Possible WCF preview.

Hopefully we step up and steal the W, we are at Staples so I'm not overly worried.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the Lakers will step up but it will be interesting to see what Bynum does - win or lose if the Lakers dont show up for this game (i.e. focus and energy) start interviewing for a new coach in the off-season because you, me and everyone we know should be able to get a team up for this kind of game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Derek Fisher doesn't get a standing ovation I'm driving out to Staples and cutting everyone down with a samurai sword.
> 
> I'm talking about some epic Hattori Hanzo type shit...


There is absolutely no doubt Fisher gets a standing ovation. No doubt.

As for the game itself, I'm feeling confident.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> There is absolutely no doubt Fisher gets a standing ovation. No doubt.
> 
> As for the game itself, I'm feeling confident.


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bynum not particularly interested in protecting the inside there


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sessions -Sessions - Sessions - that's the difference both ends of the court

but still Drew is looking less than interested


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there it is big boy - now he's into it!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

refs are idiots who call kick ball for plays where the dude passes at a guys feet - that's a bs call


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

McBob


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great ovation for Fisher pre-game. Classy. 

Bynum already has more rebounds (6) than he did in either of the last two games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

judging from the end of quarter close out on harden I think big boy got the message...? Im much happier with what Im seeing this quarter


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Fisher playing with a chip on his shoulder!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

good for him, I say


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We stayed with a bad lineup far too long and allowed Fisher to get going while we went 1-10 Mike Brown is just struggling kept Sessions on the bench far too long. 

troubling trends in this game now. Ibaka hittig that jumper twice is a bad sign thats the shot we're gonna leave open he hits that we're in trouble. 

Metta has gotta make a couple shots in the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers blow a big lead. What else is new?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook is KILLING us. Just drilled a three to beat the 3rd quarter buzzer. We were up 12. Now we're down 10.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers have been outscored 40-21 in the 2nd half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Westbrook is just destroying us in the 2nd half just took us apart. Bynum's pick and roll defense is so lazy and slow its just a huge liability. 

Offensiovely we just could not score at all. no one making shots. this team is a bad match up for us. we need someone else to take them out in the playoffs to have a chance.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

only way for us to compete with them is to go small and pray we can make shots and move their defense around. I'm talking Metta at the 4 small. Bynum, Metta, Barnes, Kobe and Sessions. 

otherwise they will pick and roll our bigs right outta the game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pathetic effort.

Pau reverts to 2011 playoff mode, ****ing dude's head is I don't know where.

I would pay someone good money to jump Harden outside of the hotel tonight and cut all that pubic hair off of his chin. Guy must think he lives in the 19th century.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We simply got beat by a better team. We're far from a finished product though and that's a good sign. Our bench is just not very good and Pau picking up those fouls really was the turning point in the game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We simply got beat by a better team. We're far from a finished product though and that's a good sign. Our bench is just not very good and Pau picking up those fouls really was the turning point in the game.


Your coach refuses to play Sessions like a real starter though.

I'm pretty sure Mike Brown is one of the worst coaches in the NBA.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

The lakers lost this game cause of 2 reasons 1 the lakers bench was terrible and 2 cause kobe is back to his old habit of shooting too much in which last night he was 7-25 in which thats bad. Some were bashing bynum who was 10-15 25 pounds, 13 rebounds and 4 blocks? Why cause bynum is not good at pick and roll defense? Most big guys are not good at defense on a pick and roll.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just read where Sessions was not on the floor a single minute without both Kobe and Bynum - he can start but he needs to play with the bench unit in rotations - Brown is an idiot


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

chemistry with this team is off. something is not right. our defense is just not connected we give up a ton of open shots and layups. 

Our size has no effect against the Thunder it actually helps their offense they pick and roll us to death.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> chemistry with this team is off. something is not right. our defense is just not connected we give up a ton of open shots and layups.
> 
> Our size has no effect against the Thunder it actually helps their offense they pick and roll us to death.


I'm a broken record. Collision was guarding Bynum for half the fourth and Bynum was fed the ball once in the post.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why did Steve Blake play an entire quarter? He was in from the end of the 1st to the end of the 2nd. And why was Sessions not handling the ball more? Isn't that the point of having him? And why has Glock fallen completely out of the rotation?

I'm running out of excuses to defend Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mike Brown has been awful lately. I don't think anyone has a clue as to what he's doing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

At the end of the game they showed Westbrook highlights...every single one they showed was against Blake.

My baddy who was watching the game with me said Brown WILL get fired after this season. Unfortunately I disagree with him due to the lame excuses of a shortened preseason, trades, short season, and hes Jims choice...I think he is at least here one more season


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm a broken record. Collision was guarding Bynum for half the fourth and Bynum was fed the ball once in the post.


I don't doubt this but we were so far behind and when Bynum was getting it they were smothering him. he got bailed out on a couple shot attempts when he was double clutching.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Mike Brown has been awful lately. I don't think anyone has a clue as to what he's doing.


He has and I'm not sure whats the reason for it. He throws the worst line ups on the floor with the 2nd unit. Why he has taken Goudelock out of the rotation is a mystery to me. He trots out there the Blake, Metta, Barnes, Murphy, Gasol line up and no one makes a shot for 5 minutes. 

Goudelock can get a shot 1on1 and can shoot from deep. Murphy is such a waste on the floor dude can't rebound or defend worth a damn but he keeps putting him out there not sure if Jordan Hill is hurt or not but he'd be a much better option than that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan Hill is hurt but he's available if needed. I wouldn't mind seeing him out there. He has a decent face up game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> He has and I'm not sure whats the reason for it. He throws the worst line ups on the floor with the 2nd unit. Why he has taken Goudelock out of the rotation is a mystery to me.* He trots out there the Blake, Metta, Barnes, Murphy, Gasol line up and no one makes a shot for 5 minutes. *
> Goudelock can get a shot 1on1 and can shoot from deep. Murphy is such a waste on the floor dude can't rebound or defend worth a damn but he keeps putting him out there not sure if Jordan Hill is hurt or not but he'd be a much better option than that.


this is exactly why Brown is an idiot

he rotates kobe bynum sessions plus bench and then counters with the line up you note

how smart do you have to be to do Kobe Bynum + bench and then counter Sessions Pau + bench to get rest for everyone while staying effective on the floor - that way you have ball handler/post in at all times

am I missing some damn thing? jesus would someone please pay me a couple million to **** up some franchise for a year because it seems like any idiot can do it or am I a genius? maybe Im just a genius and that's not the most obvious ****ing thing to do - maybe? yeah, no - not a genius, just not as ****ing dumb as Mike Brown


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this is exactly why Brown is an idiot
> 
> he rotates kobe bynum sessions plus bench and then counters with the line up you note
> 
> ...


amen. 

the shitty line ups Brown puts on the floor and stays with make me sick to my stomach he completely ****s up all the momentum we had in the damn game. 

we have 4 basic ways to score and 2 of them should always be on the floor. PERIOD.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

I was surprised when the Lakers named Brown as their head coach. Here was a guy who was replacing the zen master, to lead a team with several players with rings, yet he has never won a title. IMO, this was not a good move. Players who have won championships are only gonna listen to him so much, thus the issues the Lakers have now. He came in as a defensive specialist, yet the Lakers dont play defense. The season is not over yet, we'll see what happens in the playoffs


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

god I wish they'd gone with adelman


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

On a side note, the Thunder are playing their best basketball of the season riding a 5 game winning streak, including wins over the Lakers and Heat over the last week. The Thunder now face the Bulls in OKC on sunday, the best of the eastern conference vs the best of the western conference recordwise. Should be interesting.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have really been trying to continue to give Brown the benefit of the doubt, but he has really been making it tough recently.

I also think we are starting to see the effects of the heavy minutes played by the starters, but Kobe especially.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

which is probably why coach clown has shortened the rotation and continues to give Kobe 40 mpg

ps - same f-ing rotations again today = if it doesnt work keep going with it = idiot


----------

